# Again???????



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Just when we thought it was safe to come out again.

Got home from work this morning and everything looked like it was back to normal, my neighbor's car was still really crooked but we're used to that. Fell asleep and never even knew what was left at our doorstep *YET AGAIN!!!!* Our neighbors are NEVER going to come back out!! I don't blame them either, I'd be scared too! Bombs after bombs are rocking the little town of Staunton!! Will the destruction never end????

Dave (Hollywood), you're too generous!!! And Jim, you are too!!!! I can't believe you two!! Did you get together and plan this HUGE hit??? You do know that we have friends in low places don't you? And I'm not only talking about Da Klugs either.. :r MAO!! I typed that and cracked myself up!! LOL (sorry Dave, j/k)

Thank you both from the bottom of our hearts!! You're truly great people and what makes CS such a FANTASTIC place to belong to!!

We have ALOT of great smokes and Jim, you're music ROCKS!!!! We've listened to Armageddon A go-go tonight and I'll be d***ed, you can flat sing!! Frank said, " there's no cigar songs??". LOL

Dave, 2 sticks each (20 sticks total)?? I can't get over how generous you guys are!

Thank you both!! We're just floored. I always say "Pay if forward", we've been very fortunate and man oh man, we sure have alot of paying to do!!

Ok, I can't seem to load any more pictures either so I went to imageshack.com. Here are the links to the bombs... I warn you though, be prepared!!

Dave & Jim's bombs 
Dave's bomb 
Jim's bomb


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Awesome hit guys, very nice play! Enjoy those smokes and CD's, Floydp's.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

congrats you two....nice hit guys.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

coppertop said:


> congrats you two....nice hit guys.


I totally agree with Mike.

Great job guys! ( But damnit Hollywood! It just had to be 2 MORE sticks than mine.. You know how I am in P|ssing contests, now I have to bomb them again!)  :gn


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

God?????? Can you help us here??? We get hit by one for sending a card to him. We get hit by another for no reason what so ever. Now they're arguing over who sent the most??? Not that it's not appreciated fellows, believe me it is more than we can say but we just went out and bought 2 more coolers to hold all the smokes we've gotten so far!! If this bombing has to continue then dang it to hades could someone hit us with a humidor??????????? :r and I'm JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Enjoy a nice smoke,while listening to music.

Very nice Congrats and Happy Smoking


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice guys!

Well done!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great job guys. Very nice hit.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice hits guys, soften them up before the real army comes in and takes them out.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

H&H bombing A&F!! Very nice!!

Jim and Dave are both generous to a fault, and they sure did pick great targets this run!! Nice job!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

WHAT is it that is so warm & comforting about a picture of pure devastation? Kinda that same feeling you get when looking at baby pictures  

BTW missus FP.... you truly had me rolling on the Da Klugs crack too  

Can someone PM me the F & A addie... I'm feeling destructive too :gn


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Heya Frankensmith!!

Any opportunity to rain more destruction down on the Justus family is a good one! LOL

Here ya go!

Frank and Anita Justus
424 Baltimore Ave.
Staunton, VA 24401

JIM


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Heya Frankensmith!!
> 
> Any opportunity to rain more destruction down on the Justus family is a good one! LOL
> 
> ...


Hey Jim!! What the hades is wrong with you???????? Posting our address for God and everyone??? You need to be whipped!! :r

Frank is about to have a cow, the list of bombee's keeps growing and growing and growing!! He's ordering more smokes just about everyday now. So much for our house payment this month. Next goes our car payment, I'm sure some of that's spent already too.

Unless you guys have a place for us to live and something for us to drive, you might want to leave us the heck alone!!!  We come knocking on your door it's not to smoke with ya, it's to move in!! :c


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

horrorview said:


> Heya Frankensmith!!
> 
> Any opportunity to rain more destruction down on the Justus family is a good one! LOL
> 
> ...


WTG Jim....

My Dad has always been a real poop stirrer and I guess it just runs in the family.  Not to mention I have always been a MAJOR fan of fireworks or anything else that goes

*BOOM!*

:gn


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow looks like a Double Strafing Run. Congrats!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

doesn't anyone in here listen??????????


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> doesn't anyone in here listen??????????


HUH?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

see?????? He does listen when I pull out the cubans..LOL


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!! 

This was supposed to be a PM to Frankensmith!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MODS MODS! ALERT MODS!!!!

Man, last time I post when getting up from a nap!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

it's the hangover Jim!! LOL.. sometimes when you wake up, you're just as drunk as you were when you went to sleep! :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Can someone report my post as a bad post or something so I can get Frank and Anita's addy off the board?? LOL!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

it's too late bud!! Now everyone has our address!! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

horrorview said:


> Can someone report my post as a bad post or something so I can get Frank and Anita's addy off the board?? LOL!


I did for you and I made sure to leave the addie out of my reply figuring you slipped but :r Anita put it in hers.

Looks like her little mistake might cost her bigger than she thought :bx


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL.. I didn't even realize I did that!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ms. Floydp said:


> LOL.. I didn't even realize I did that!!


Sure you didn't Anita...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

watch it there bud!! I'll sick your uncle on you! :bx


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ms. Floydp said:


> watch it there bud!! I'll sick your uncle on you! :bx


LMBBO!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

You guys are hilarious! And someone had better contact the authorities on that one, but It's too late everyone is gonna bomb you now!!. LOL


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

:gn Like I sed in the other thread Anita, "1,279 and two of you!" :gn


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah but posting our address??? That's cheating!!!! LOLOL.. j/k Jim, unless you're part of all this, and I guess you are. Rather it be in the thread or pm's, you were helping out the enemy!!! I guess you learn who your friends are. :tg


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

heheheh, sorry Anita!! I guess you guys are gonna have to start shopping for a bigger house!!!! :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

horrorview said:


> heheheh, sorry Anita!! I guess you guys are gonna have to start shopping for a bigger house!!!! :r


Oh no Jim... we're moving in with you!!! Move over!! 
:r


----------

